# Hs 70



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

While browsing Cragslist, came across this HS 70.

honda hs70 snowblower

Looking closely, doesn't it look like the bucket is ground off on the left side of the pic, and the augers are rounded off?


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

It's tuff to tell in that first pic. It looks ok in the second pic that shows that side. In the e first pic it also looks like there's a crack in the bucket, but I don't see that in the second pic either. As far as the rounded auger goes, that's how they used to make them. Serrated augers came along later for most companies. I had a 1995 Ariens that didn't have serrated augurs. I think it was shortly after Ariens started using them. 
That is a very cool looking Honda!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't really tell with those pictures


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

That looks ok, the auger is still serrated. It's priced pretty reasonably too. Very fair for both the buyer and seller.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

So Dave, you thinking of making the trip


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

94EG8 said:


> That looks ok, the auger is still serrated. It's priced pretty reasonably too. Very fair for both the buyer and seller.


When I blow up the picture, I guess those are serrated. At 1st glance I thought they were from the pre serrated days


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog, I see it's still listed, how close to asking price would you go?

I'm near Eau Claire, so not too far.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd start out by asking for some better pictures of it so you can get a fuller picture of it's condition including the bottom of the bucket and the augers and then go from there. 

I don't know on a Honda as I haven't been pricing them. It's been such a light winter in this area no one is getting asking price.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You might also want to take a quick look at all the parts lists for it to see if there's anything vital that might not be available anymore too.

Honda Power Equipment - Parts Look Up - Official Site


----------



## WisconsinDave (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks Bwdbrn1, will do.


----------

